# Looking to change insurance company



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

I have had Allstate for like 20 years, but the rates are simply too high. The quote I got from Geico, having not yet spoken in person, for personal policy for 2 cars would save me $60 a month. However, it seems they have some hybrid policy for personal/ride-share rather than just the add-on endorsement.

I'm wondering if anyone who has that hybrid policy or knows of it, can give me any information before I bother actually talking to Geico agent. Primarily, is it a lot more expensive than personal policy? I only need the ride-share coverage on one of my cars.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If you qualify for USAA rideshare add on is about $30 in California.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Well screw Geico. The guy told me I would have to have my old beat up 98 camry (that I don't drive) in a separate policy which just for liability for that car would be $98 a month - Allstate is only charging me $17 (seventeen dollars) a month to cover the old car! The reason my Allstate rate is so high for the Kia is that it is still being paid for (it's a 2018).


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Did you look at State Farm? I have a ride share addendum on mine. Its is not too bad in terms of expense.


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> Did you look at State Farm? I have a ride share addendum on mine. Its is not too bad in terms of expense.


I have had state farm for 30 years, they've always been good to me. I just started driving part time for Uber 2 days ago. I will call them tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Kilowatt68 said:


> I have had state farm for 30 years, they've always been good to me. I just started driving part time for Uber 2 days ago. I will call them tomorrow. Thanks.


I would while you are at it do a full review of your coverage. Are you paying for duplicate services like road service? 
A rule of thumb is never ever use road side service through insurance. Instead use AAA as they have in my view far better coverage areas and you will not get dinged for using it.
I chucked roadside and put on rental coverage instead for the unexpected issues. 
After making my changes I noted my insurance costs dropped by $150, and having the Drive Safe program on my insurance has helped considerably.


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

I think I only have towing, but I'll check. Thanks.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

There is ZERO reason to stay "loyal" to any insurance company.

Get quote from *ALL *of them to get the best price!


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> There is ZERO reason to stay "loyal" to any insurance company.
> 
> Get quote from *ALL *of them to get the best price!


True that! I definitely will.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Kilowatt68 said:


> I think I only have towing, but I'll check. Thanks.


AAA does towing. Drop that endorsement, imho


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

It's like 2 bucks err 6 months.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Best bet is to use AAA, instead of the road service with your insurance. A local consumer guru recommends that as he has had complaints of individuals getting dinged for using it more than once a year. 
I have used AAA for 35 years, and in one instance had to have my mothers car towed from out of state. AAA took care of it and brought it to a service center in Atlanta. No extra charge either.

I think everyone should do an insurance checkup now every two years to make sure you have the correct coverages.


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> Best bet is to use AAA, instead of the road service with your insurance. A local consumer guru recommends that as he has had complaints of individuals getting dinged for using it more than once a year.
> I have used AAA for 35 years, and in one instance had to have my mothers car towed from out of state. AAA took care of it and brought it to a service center in Atlanta. No extra charge either.
> 
> I think everyone should do an insurance checkup now every two years to make sure you have the correct coverages.


I appreciate that, I'll look into it.

I just got off the phone with my state farm agent. She said they provide the gap, and basically mirror Uber's coverage. So 1000 deductible, but still, having that makes me feel better. I'm not thrilled about the cost, about 18 more a month on my policy. My car is only a year old.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Kilowatt68 said:


> I appreciate that, I'll look into it.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my state farm agent. She said they provide the gap, and basically mirror Uber's coverage. So 1000 deductible, but still, having that makes me feel better. I'm not thrilled about the cost, about 18 more a month on my policy. My car is only a year old.


It is worthwhile in my view to have the coverage whether it may be overdone. God forbid you have an incident, but it will allow for the respective insurances to look at who covers what in that particular incident.


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> It is worthwhile in my view to have the coverage whether it may be overdone. God forbid you have an incident, but it will allow for the respective insurances to look at who covers what in that particular incident.


100 percent agree! If something happens let Uber and state farm argue the details, keep each other honest. I've heard Uber will try and get your insurance to pay if it's an accident, during stage 1, especially and 2 as well. Stage 3 is all Uber. I'd rather not worry about it. Just got back from working a couple of hours, felt better about it.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> There is ZERO reason to stay "loyal" to any insurance company.
> 
> Get quote from *ALL *of them to get the best price!


Keep requesting quotes. 
Share quotes from insurer to insurer & watch the rate go down. 
When it gets to your price point, double ✔ the particulars to keep them honest.


----------



## TE Dude (Jun 24, 2017)

one thing i learnt. insurance companies are not loyal to customers.
change once u find something better or cheaper.



IR12 said:


> Keep requesting quotes.
> Share quotes from insurer to insurer & watch the rate go down.
> When it gets to your price point, double ✔ the particulars to keep them honest.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Sometimes we bundle our insurance, such as multiple cars and the house together. We did the insurance checkup made some changes for the better. Yes it is worthwhile to shop around and those in the younger age; should do so. But also remember driving sanely is important. 

Keep the speeds down, don't try to beat the lights, drive defensively. I even recommend a defensive driving course too. Being ex-military and law enforcement, I have had defensive training and pursuit training. I still have to keep an open mind about drivers, looking how they behave on the road in front of you, did they just blow past you and suddenly run into a wall of traffic?

Those kinds can be unpredictable, just bear in mind keep your eyeballs moving checking all the mirrors and drive at or slightly below the posted speed limits.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

forrest m said:


> I have had Allstate for like 20 years, but the rates are simply too high. The quote I got from Geico, having not yet spoken in person, for personal policy for 2 cars would save me $60 a month. However, it seems they have some hybrid policy for personal/ride-share rather than just the add-on endorsement.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone who has that hybrid policy or knows of it, can give me any information before I bother actually talking to Geico agent. Primarily, is it a lot more expensive than personal policy? I only need the ride-share coverage on one of my cars.


I am a former licensed insurance agent. The Geico policy is excellent and having already been hit by a car while driving for Uber I learned the hard way how poor USAA ride share coverage is.



1.5xorbust said:


> If you qualify for USAA rideshare add on is about $30 in California.


The USAA rideshare endorsement ONLY extends coverage during period 1. No medical, rental, or towing coverage applies during period 2 or 3. It's worthless.



Kilowatt68 said:


> I've heard Uber will try and get your insurance to pay if it's an accident, during stage 1, especially and 2 as well. Stage 3 is all Uber.


Uber provides liability ONLY during stage 1. If your company won't cover damage you're screwed.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

forrest m said:


> I have had Allstate for like 20 years, but the rates are simply too high. The quote I got from Geico, having not yet spoken in person, for personal policy for 2 cars would save me $60 a month. However, it seems they have some hybrid policy for personal/ride-share rather than just the add-on endorsement.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone who has that hybrid policy or knows of it, can give me any information before I bother actually talking to Geico agent. Primarily, is it a lot more expensive than personal policy? I only need the ride-share coverage on one of my cars.


I have a rideshare policy through Erie. I had a GEICO policy before. Erie on 2 cars is cheaper than GEICO was for one.

My agent does several UPNet members. Feel free to P.M. me and I'll be happy to give you his info


----------

